# Banane mit Apfeltextur



## dirkgently (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo.
Ich hab ein kleines Photoshop Problem.

Ich möchte eine Banane erstellen, die die Farbe von einem Apfel bekommen soll.
Also ein Apfel in Bananenform. -Ich denke das kann man sich vorstellen.
Probleme habe ich, die "Apfel-Textur" entsprechend der Form passend anzugleichen.
Ausserdem soll ja auch die Bananenform erhalten bleiben. Das heißt, z.b. der helle Bereich, oder ein Schatten etwas unterhalb soll erhalten bleiben um die entsprechende Form darzustellen.
Vielleicht kennt jemand hier ein Tutorial, dass in diese Richtung geht, oder vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Ablauf nennen, den Ihr verwenden würdet...

Vielen Dank! 
Grüße


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. Oktober 2006)

http://www.psd-tutorials.de/membertutorial848.html


Das sollte helfen. Seite ist gerade down. Musst es später oder morgen mal probieren.

Alex


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. Oktober 2006)

Ansonsten als schnelle Hilfe:

Um Schattierungen zu übernehmen erstellst du eine Kopie von deinem Ausgangsbild und setzt die Farbsättigung via Strg+U auf Null. Nun schiebst du diese Ebene über die Ebene mit der Apfeltextur und stellst die Füllmethode auf Multiplizieren. Natürlich kannst du die Graustufenversion vorher noch ein wenig anpassen. Schließlich verhält sich die Schale eines Apfels bei Licht anders als die einer Banane. 

/edit

Ich konnte nicht anders und habe mal in 5 Minuten schnell etwas gebastelt ... ich nenne ihn liebevoll "Bapfel".


----------



## dirkgently (13. Oktober 2006)

sehr cool!
Ich werd mir beides morgen mal in ruhe ansehen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe noch etwas gefunden: http://www.dma.ufg.ac.at/app/pane/129.132/module/12683


Bananenflasche 


Alex


----------



## helaukoenig (16. Oktober 2006)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Erstaunlich, was man mit Bananen so alles machen kann, dank PS


----------

